# Processing wood



## davidgiul (Apr 6, 2012)

I have some Milo, Koa Formosa(False Koa), and Monkey Pod cooking in a kiln that was built somewhat according to Daren's kiln plans(He offers good specs for kilns at a reasonable price plus good advice). 

[attachment=3897]

My moisture meter reads up to 1" thick wood and the stuff I am cooking is 4 x material. So I needed to get an oven dry weight of the different woods.

Looks like I will be in the dog house with Cougar when Sue(my wife) starts to wonder about the weird smells of cooking wood that are wafting around the kitchen. The species of wood are Milo, Blue Mahoe, Koa Formosa, Amazon Rosewood, Monkey Pod, and Koa(the real stuff).

[attachment=3898]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2012)

Too cool! I didn't realize there was a Koa Formosa... I'd love to see some. Where are all the turning blanks?!?:no dice. more please:


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 6, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I didn't realize there was a Koa Formosa... I'd love to see some. Where are all the turning blanks?!?:no dice. more please:


I Knew there was something that I had forgotten to put in the oven with the wood samples, pen blanks. Do'h!

Here are some pictures of Koa Formosa
[attachment=3956]
Sue's wrist(Isn't she beautiful) with some finished Koa Formosa Bangles
[attachment=3957]
Some Koa Formosa pen blanks
[attachment=3959]
[attachment=3959]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2012)

That's beautiful stuff! Gorgeous wood and nicely turned!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 6, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That's beautiful stuff! Gorgeous wood and nicely turned!


Thanks


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 7, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Too cool! I didn't realize there was a Koa Formosa... I'd love to see some. Where are all the turning blanks?!?:no dice. more please:
> ...



David, Nice job on the bangles! I really like the look of the Koa. I am adding my metal bangle parts to my website tonight. Are you interested in a trade?


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 7, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...


,

Bangleguy,
Nice website. I would be interested in some of your ss316. What diameters do you have? I drill all my bracelet blanks with 2 3/8, 2 1/2, 2 5/8, and 2 3/4(for all the berthas out there).
Dave


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi David. My 316 SS bangle cores are either 2.55" ID or 2.80" ID. Right now I have the 2.55's in stock. It seems like the 2.55 design fits 85%+ women, and the 2.80 would fit larger women's hands/smaller men. If you would like to purchase, send me a PM for the WB discount, we can also talk trades. I keep adding information to my website about the SS cores. Go to www.bangleguy.com/bangle_supplies.html to see the latest information. Thanks  Eric



[attachment=3976]


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 7, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Hi David. My 316 SS bangle cores are either 2.55" ID or 2.80" ID. Right now I have the 2.55's in stock. It seems like the 2.55 design fits 85%+ women, and the 2.80 would fit larger women's hands/smaller men. If you would like to purchase, send me a PM for the WB discount, we can also talk trades. I keep adding information to my website about the SS cores. Go to www.bangleguy.com/bangle_supplies.html to see the latest information. Thanks  Eric



What would you like?


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 8, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi David. My 316 SS bangle cores are either 2.55" ID or 2.80" ID. Right now I have the 2.55's in stock. It seems like the 2.55 design fits 85%+ women, and the 2.80 would fit larger women's hands/smaller men. If you would like to purchase, send me a PM for the WB discount, we can also talk trades. I keep adding information to my website about the SS cores. Go to www.bangleguy.com/bangle_supplies.html to see the latest information. Thanks  Eric
> ...



A set of SS bangle blanks are around $20. How about some interesting 4" x 4" x 4/4 wood that would make a good Bangle(s)? Does the USPS Flat Rate Box go to Hawaii?


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 8, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > BangleGuy said:
> ...



Yes it does. How about 12 blue mahoe blanks for 2 sets of ss blanks at 2.55". What thickness do you want the Blue Mahoe? 4/4 can mean different things to different people. I personally like using wood that has a mix of sapwood and heartwood for the contrast. Let me know.
Dave


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like a deal. Right now I have three sizes. The bangle sizes are for wood widths of 0.425", 0.66" and 0.93". The 0.66" width is the size that is mostly presented on my website. I will send you a PM with my address. I love the heart wood/sap wood mix. Here is a Mexican Kingwood Bangle blank with a little sapwood. Any 4/4 wood is good (.75" to 1.25"). A little Milo or Koa mixed in wood be fine too. I am working on an assembly guideline, just as a reference. I will send that along. Thanks!



[attachment=4025]


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 8, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Sounds like a deal. Right now I have three sizes. The bangle sizes are for wood widths of 0.425", 0.66" and 0.93". The 0.66" width is the size that is mostly presented on my website. I will send you a PM with my address. I love the heart wood/sap wood mix. Here is a Mexican Kingwood Bangle blank with a little sapwood. Any 4/4 wood is good (.75" to 1.25"). A little Milo or Koa mixed in wood be fine too. I am working on an assembly guideline, just as a reference. I will send that along. Thanks!


OK
You can probably send the inserts in one of those USPS flat rate envelopes for $5.15. I recently sent 20 pen blanks to MA in the flat rate envelope for 5.15
Dave


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 9, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Sounds like a deal. Right now I have three sizes. The bangle sizes are for wood widths of 0.425", 0.66" and 0.93". The 0.66" width is the size that is mostly presented on my website. I will send you a PM with my address. I love the heart wood/sap wood mix. Here is a Mexican Kingwood Bangle blank with a little sapwood. Any 4/4 wood is good (.75" to 1.25"). A little Milo or Koa mixed in wood be fine too. I am working on an assembly guideline, just as a reference. I will send that along. Thanks!


Bangleguy,
What kind of hole saws are you using? I used a 3.5" and 2.5" for my first attempt at making bangles. I was cutting some Koa blanks and I smoked both saws after the first blank. I burnt thru the wood more than cut it. The drill press was set for a pretty slow speed.
Dave


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 9, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a deal. Right now I have three sizes. The bangle sizes are for wood widths of 0.425", 0.66" and 0.93". The 0.66" width is the size that is mostly presented on my website. I will send you a PM with my address. I love the heart wood/sap wood mix. Here is a Mexican Kingwood Bangle blank with a little sapwood. Any 4/4 wood is good (.75" to 1.25"). A little Milo or Koa mixed in wood be fine too. I am working on an assembly guideline, just as a reference. I will send that along. Thanks!
> ...



Dave, I have a solution for this problem and I will include it in the tutorial. :yes: I have run the same hole saw set through about 50 blanks including cocobolo, african blackwood, and kingwood. In other words some hard, gummy, oily stuff:wacko1::dash2::wacko1:. They are still working. The tutorial might take me a week or two to gather all the pics I need. I also am working on a video for youtube (which will be about a month out).


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 10, 2012)

David, your box shipped today. I am hoping to have the tutorial done before it arrives, and I can then email it to you.

Thanks


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 10, 2012)

So I just finished a Zebra wood bangle tonight from a 4 block glue up. Here is a picture of the block I started with and the finished bangle. The tutorial I am writing chronicles the making of this bangle :i_am_so_happy: 

[attachment=4105]
[attachment=4104]


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 11, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> So I just finished a Zebra wood bangle tonight from a 4 block glue up. Here is a picture of the block I started with and the finished bangle. The tutorial I am writing chronicles the making of this bangle :i_am_so_happy:



Sweet. How is the dust from Zebra Wood? I hear it can be a little itchty.
Dave


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 11, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > So I just finished a Zebra wood bangle tonight from a 4 block glue up. Here is a picture of the block I started with and the finished bangle. The tutorial I am writing chronicles the making of this bangle :i_am_so_happy:
> ...



I have a pretty good dust collector so I couldn't really say. Fortunately I have not had a reaction to any of the woods I have used (knock on wood -> :dash2:)


----------

